# Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

If you've followed the GTI restoration so far, you know that the car is currently Alpine White. Since the car is completely stripped and will be repainted anyway, it would not be too difficult to change the color of the car. But I have a dilema on the color issue.
First, Alpine White is not my favorite GTI color, especially on a small bumper car. (For some reason it looks great with big bumpers, though) Second, I had originally planned to make it a "twin" to my 84 Cab (Atlas Grey, Euro bumpers and lights, smoked tails, etc.).
So I would like your input on this phase. Should I stick with Alpine White? Or maybe go with another classic GTI color, like black or Tornado Red? Or perhaps a dark, non-GTI factory color like Black Magic Pearl, Atlas Grey, or Helios Blue? Help me out here. Give me your opinion and tell me why.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (Bryan J)*

I like the white - an original GTI color.
Chris


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (chois)*

id do it Nogaro blue, but since that isnt an option id stick with the white


----------



## merlin (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (Bryan J)*

I know it's not an original color, but black magic pearl would look nice. If not, BMP, plain black, then.


----------



## earp (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (merlin)*

I think I want to paint mine really dark metalic green, almost black if you dont have good light.


----------



## Hammer_Man (Oct 20, 2001)

Alpine white is one of my favorite GTI colors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xjronx (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (Bryan J)*

darkgreys and blacks will show imperfections in the body/body work. I chose radiant white on my car because i hate colors like alpine white(dirty white/off white).im a fan of color you would normally find on old peoples cars(expensive non-performance sedans)on gti's.Usually they are more subdued, but when done on a modded car they really look good.Take for instance the greyish green on new passats......that would take a gti to the next level.


----------



## DLF-VW (Dec 30, 2002)

Keep it Alpine White!
My favorite color for any GTI.


----------



## 3Letter (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (88Desertwind16V)*

Check out Cashmere white. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (3Letter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3Letter* »_Check out Cashmere white. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Had a Cashmere White 84, changed it to Alpine White







Go figure!


----------



## dr. locktopus (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (Bryan J)*

what about Oak Green or Aubergine?, factory VW colours not found in North America. It is a gorgeous colour.


----------



## Tadd (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (Bryan J)*

Jazz Blue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (Tadd)*

Okay Bryan, it's been 28 days since you posted the question. _And your answer is..._


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (Kevin Rowley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevin Rowley* »_Okay Bryan, it's been 28 days since you posted the question. _And your answer is..._

Well, I'm meeting with the painter tomorrow, so I'll get his input ($$$$$)







. But based on popular opinion (and the wishes of my wife), it looks like the car will stay Alpine White.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (Bryan J)*

yipee - we win.


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (Bryan J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryan J* »_based on popular opinion (and the wishes of my wife), it looks like the car will stay Alpine White.

I understand... completely.







Looking forward to some progress pics.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (Bryan J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryan J* »_
Well, I'm meeting with the painter tomorrow, so I'll get his input ($$$$$)







. But based on popular opinion (and the wishes of my wife), it looks like the car will stay Alpine White.

Just wondering if the painter told you at your meeting that there are actually FOUR different color formulas for Alpine White depending on what paint supplier is used. If you still have a section of your VDub that has good, original paint you might want to have the painter scan it to get the closest formula.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (charlier)*

Doing some preliminary paint work this weekend at home. I'm painting the engine compartment and the back sides of the new fenders before it goes in for the "big one" next week.
Paint code: L90E, Alpine White
New pics soon.


----------



## euclid (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (Bryan J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryan J* »_Doing some preliminary paint work this weekend at home. I'm painting the engine compartment and the back sides of the new fenders before it goes in for the "big one" next week.
Paint code: L90E, Alpine White
New pics soon.

Bryan,
Just read your restoration post for the first time and gotta say im psyched to see the end result! I think sticking with Alpine White is a good choice. I love older cars in a traditional white color. I think it just makes the car look very clean and straightforward. The only other color that has me wishing i had the time + money to paint a car with is that UPS truck brown.. something about it just makes me drool. Good luck with the car and keep us posted!


----------



## Vdub16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (Bryan J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryan J* »_Doing some preliminary paint work this weekend at home. I'm painting the engine compartment and the back sides of the new fenders before it goes in for the "big one" next week.
Paint code: L90E, Alpine White
New pics soon.

Good choice!


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (Vdub16v)*

you missed to 2 most obvious colors- Montana or Calypso green !!!!!!


----------



## Meaney (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (wjbski)*

GMC Fleet truck white!


----------



## NICU (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (Meaney)*

helios


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (NICU)*

I personally like period-correct VW colours for a restoration project!
My picks would be:
Panama Brown
Lofoten Green
Bali Green
Miami Blue
Sun Brite Yellow
Mars Red
Alpine White
Off the top of my head!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (LostBoyScout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LostBoyScout* »_I personally like period-correct VW colours for a restoration project!
My picks would be:
Panama Brown
Lofoten Green
Bali Green
Miami Blue
Sun Brite Yellow
Mars Red
Alpine White
Off the top of my head!


Those are cool colours, but the car is a 1990 MkII, so I believe Alpine White is the only correct one on your list.


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (Bryan J)*

I voted for Alpine White, its my favorite color on a GTi


----------



## gtimini (Dec 8, 2003)

I have always been a fan of silver. But almost any color looks good on a MK2.
A little off topic but what happened to parts III and IV of second chance GTI? And is there going to be an update soon? I have enjoyed watching you rebuild your GTI, and I have noticed several similair experiances in my own restoration of my GTI ( like the tow truck smucking up the fender, but in my case the door, bumper, and a brand new 16" wheel). Keep us posted.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (gtimini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimini* »_I have always been a fan of silver. But almost any color looks good on a MK2.
A little off topic but what happened to parts III and IV of second chance GTI? And is there going to be an update soon? I have enjoyed watching you rebuild your GTI, and I have noticed several similair experiances in my own restoration of my GTI ( like the tow truck smucking up the fender, but in my case the door, bumper, and a brand new 16" wheel). Keep us posted.

Actually, there have been 5 installments in the series so far. I have not created a new post for each one though.
Here is *Part 3*
Here is *Part 4*
Here is *Part 5*
I am working won the sixth installment now.
But since you asked about an update, here goes. The car is done with painting. It looks perfect, all of the details are correct, even the orange peel in the paint is right. The body should be good for another 10-15 years.
The engine is back in place, but hasn't run so far. A bad valve guide was causing the #2 cylinder to have no compression, and that is being taken care of right now. I will have some more pics soon, before the next article goes up.


----------



## aircooled66 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (Tadd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tadd* »_Jazz Blue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wanna second that, too bad it isn't an option. Alpine white is a good color though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nachob (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project ([email protected])*

Dude, the grass is never greener on the other side, stay with white. Best color on the GTI? Tornado red was awful and black looked cheap with the square rabbit body. Go with white all the way but if you really feel you have to change the color, Silver would be the only other choice.
IB


_Modified by nachob at 7:17 AM 2-19-2004_


----------



## nachob (Sep 20, 2003)

*Gold Cad Paint*

Bryan, I read your article of the gold cad paint? How durable is it? I bought brand new front and rear calipers for my Scirocco which are gold cad plated but I have to use the old caliper carriers. I wanted to get those plated somewhere or use paint. Can this paint handle the a little heat? I don't think they get as hot as the calipers but probably pretty close? Where can I get the stuff? Finally, was that a paid advertisement or do you just like the stuff? Thanks,
Ignacio


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Gold Cad Paint (nachob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nachob* »_Bryan, I read your article of the gold cad paint? How durable is it? I bought brand new front and rear calipers for my Scirocco which are gold cad plated but I have to use the old caliper carriers. I wanted to get those plated somewhere or use paint. Can this paint handle the a little heat? I don't think they get as hot as the calipers but probably pretty close? Where can I get the stuff? Finally, was that a paid advertisement or do you just like the stuff? Thanks,
Ignacio

The Gold Cad paint is from Eastowood Company. It is designed primarily for appearance on engine and chassis parts, so I doubt it would hold up very well on brakes, but I can't say for sure. If you are doing just the carriers, and you aren't super aggressive with the brakes, you might be alright. 
Eastwood did provide the product for this project, however I have used their products for years and been totally satisfied, that's why I asked for their help on this car. Also, i had tried unsuccessfully to duplicate the process with standard automotive paints; their solution is the only one that works well for the home hobbyist.
Good luck on your project


----------



## GTIcrazy (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project ([email protected])*

All 3 GTI's I have owned have been white...83 Cashmere White...92 Alpine White...and now 89 Alpine White... It's a great color for GTI's. 
How about Mars Red?


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Color Decision for GTI Restoration Project (GTIcrazy)*

atlas grey is awesome, and a twin is always good. I agree though alpine white looks way better on a big bumper car.


----------

